# Pdf's won't upload after windows 10 installation



## Karman (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi; I have Foxit reader on my computer & a database of many books in pdf. Since installing Windows 10 these files won't open. I get a message: "Format error: Not a PDF or corrupted." These are definately PDF files. I tried uninstalling & reinstalling the books from pin drive & that doesn't help. What to do? A friend suggested installing Adobe Reader, but i get a similar message.
thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If not private, from where are your trying to download them? I would like to try and report back. Have you tried just opening them from the download site, and then saving them to your computer?


----------



## Karman (Nov 26, 2015)

The book files- ALL PDF- are already IN my computer- i'm not downloading them. They were given to me on a memory stick which is my back-up. ALL files worked FINE in Foxit reader until i did the free upgrade to windows 10. Since then i only get the message as described in my previous note or a variation on my computer reader, Microsoft Word or Adobe Reader. One other message came up 1 time with Microsoft word & that was that something was preventing these files from opening (duh!) My HP 240 computer is less than 10 months old. I am an old guy, not a computer wizard & very frustrated with this. Hope you can help.
thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't spot that they were on your computer.

The default for PODF file opening in Windows 10 is, oddly, the new browser, EDge.
I think there may be a confliction there,

Try opening the control pane (Right click the start orb and select it ) Then select "Default programs"" and then "Set your default program" Scroll down and find Foxit and select it as your default


----------



## Karman (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you. I tried that & Foxit reader is not on the list! Selected Adobe Reader & got the same error message as before. Went to the 2nd option on the default page & selected Foxit for pdf. same message. tried adobe & that doesn't work either. Security scans all clear. what to do next? Don't know if we could even get Foxit on the Default list if it would make any difference.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Your best 1st choice, at this time, is to reinstall Foxit. But, Sometimes, and this has been reported several times on the internet, the permissions do not get crossed over, during an upgrade.
Just try this, before reinstalling Foxit. Copy a couple of you PDF files to your hard disk, then try and open them.
A third choice:
Open Microsoft edge.
Click on the three horizontal lines, top right.
Select "Open Folder"
Select a PDF file and see if it will open.


----------



## Karman (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you;
I tried copying a file to C drive & tried to put it in a few different places, but got a message about needing administrative permission. Opened MS Edge as you suggested & a file that i could not open before opened! Amazed & happy! Should i see if i can make this my default reader or still try to download Foxit? Also, i don't have the original disks & internet connection here in the mountains of India are not so hot. . .
will use edge for now & see how i like it. thanks so much for your time & advice


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I, too, have a few apps which won't show up in the list so I can set them as default.

There's a PDF reader in the app Store, called, amazingly enough, Reader. It has _some_ of the Adobe features, and because it's a Microsoft app, it _should _show up in the list to set as default if you don't want to use Edge.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would reinstall Foxit. But, for Administrative permissions, try this. Unzip the attached and run the Take ownership.reg (You can undo it, should it ever be necessary).
Agee to the two questions, whilst running it.

Now, if you right click and folder or file (.PDF), you will see an option "Take ownership". This should give you the needed permissions.


----------



## Karman (Nov 26, 2015)

ok; i found the problem & all readers are working well. When windows 10 uploaded, for some unknown reason, it tried to duplicate the files i had in documents. For example, a 1,498kb file was duplicated as a 4kb file- so WAS corrupted. Those were the files i was trying to upload. I didn't notice the size of the files until scrolling down through the list of 2,000 books & though, hey wait a minute! Now i can delete those duplicates & that doesn't affect the originals. Sorry for taking up your time through my own inattention to this.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

My time is your time. No need for apologies. Tks for posting back


----------

